# playing catch up



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Its been a hectic season so far. Me and the wife welcomed a new baby boy into the family on Oct. 5th. With the expense of a new baby I decided to pick up a part time job to supplement my full time job. Obviously this has put a tiny bit of a hamper on my hunting opportunities this year but I've still managed to get several fine hunts in to date. I have not however had time to post anything till now and thought I would just share a few photos of some of this years successes.
This is a picture of 2012's greatest success. Little Weston. He is freaking awwesome!
[attachment=8:151e101n]Weston and Grandpa 11.24.12 001.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]
I love this picture both Brandon and I filled our Sharpie tags as well as added 2 huns each to this hunts bag.
[attachment=7:151e101n]2012 Sharptail Grouse hunt 001.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]
Bronco and Ruger pointing my first Sharpie of the day.
[attachment=6:151e101n]2012 Sharptail Grouse hunt 002.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]
This was a short evening hunt after work that produced a nice little mixed bag of forest grouse.
[attachment=5:151e101n]Grouse hunt 9.18.12 001.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]
Bronco, Ruger and Akira all pointing what turned out to be a Blue Grouse.
[attachment=4:151e101n]copy Grouse hunt 9.18.12 003.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]
Didnt do nearly as much Phez hunting this year but I did make it out 3 times and was able to bag 5 birds. Only snapped the one photo however.
[attachment=3:151e101n]2012 Pheasant opener 001.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]
Killer Bee and I had a fantastic little hunt for California Quail this year.
[attachment=2:151e101n]2012 California Quail hunt 001.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]
My first year Swan Hunting was alot of fun even though the Swan numbers were low this year.
[attachment=1:151e101n]My first Swan 11.26.12 001.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]
Today would have been a good day to have a Lab. My pointers didnt much care for the cold water. got a get em a little white hood and they would make nice Swan Dekes though eh!
[attachment=0:151e101n]My first Swan 11.26.12 003.jpg[/attachment:151e101n]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang good year! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Dude, a few trips??!!! U done great...


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats all the way around! Cute little baby!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job. Great pics. 8)


----------

